# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Xin anh em giúp về Vis đùn

## thehiena2

tình hình xin anh em có tài liệu thông số về em nó không ạ. Cho xin với!

----------


## Tuấn

Chưa hiểu bác cần gì và để làm gì luôn ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

hắn chế máy xay thịt bò đó anh , hắn dự định mở tiệm bún bò viên.

----------


## biết tuốt

sao bác thớt k kiếm cái máy xay thịt lin xô rồi gắn cái motor vào là xong, e thấy họ toàn làm vậy

----------


## thehiena2

Đã nói là vít Đùn rồi mà:
Cái vít làm chả cá, thịt đâu phải như vậy.
Em không có thời gian ngồi thiết kế tính toán. Hỏi thử ai có tài liệu, bản vẽ có cho em xin hoặc thương mại.
Hoặc có báo giá cho em mua. Các anh chém em vừa vừa.
Vít ni ko phải Vít CNC, vít làm chả mà là Vít Đùn củi trấu, củi mùn cưa.
Ngặc nổi thằng bạn nó mua máy khắc cnc... bay chừ bọt gỗ nhiều quá nên đem ép.
Em thì kiến thức còn nông cạn về các vụ ni, cần làm cho nó nhanh giúp thằng bạn làm gỗ.
Các cha nội chém em ít ít tí....hjhjhj
Có chi mong ae giúp đỡ...
Có chém em mong chém kiếm cùi cùi, đừng chém dao găm, tí chứ đổ máu ghê....

----------


## thuhanoi

Hài hước tý chứ chém chiết gì, làm cái phễu vừa khít với nó là thành ra cái đùn thôi

----------

